# Jack-O-Lantern Pictures



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

Show us your Pumpkins. Here are ours. 

This one is Cammys. I helped though... LOL










This one is Jethro's. Amber helped him... LOL










This one is mine. 










And last but not least, this one is Ambers.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, When I finished carving my pumpkin it was pouring outside so I put it in the cellar for the night in hopes I would remember to bring it outside the next morning. The pumpkin was doomed before I even carved it LOL. I forgot and it molded but heres a pic before when it was just finished. Mines know where near as good as urs as this year I felt like doing something simple and fast lol. How do you scrape off the top layer like you did on yours and the Shepherd? I see those out there but never can figure out how they do it.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh wow! Those pumpkins are awesome!! :biggrin:
Did you do them? I could never even come close to being able to do that!


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

The girlfriend and I carved them all. The smiling jack o lantern was done free hand and the rest we used stencils we found on the computer. We bought a few disposable scalpels from her work and along with a very skinny steak knife and an hour or two of our time. The scraping was just that, scraping of the skin. It looks best of you scraped the inside wall before you start carving. You want it really thin so the light shows through. It was fun to do.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Those are awesome! I made an angry cat pumpkin, but it's already shriveling


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Youre really talented, I could never do that


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> Youre really talented, I could never do that


I was just thinking the same thing! Wow - amazing pumpkin carving talent there.


----------

